# What's your favorite Hunting Pictures?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

In my work I change work places fairly often. In my last place I joined the forum and yall know the rest. But, anyway, when I changed workplaces I lost alot of digital pictures that I used to enjoy, and after missing them a while I started a thread called "what is your favorite Fishing Pictures? and I got to see everyone elses favorites. It was a cool thread. 

I have kinda gotten the fever of late. 

I don't see a need to explain any futher, 

What is your favorite Hunting Pictures?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ironman172 (8/21/2008)*You with this stud!!!:bowdown:clap


*God, that deer is pretty. Thanks Bill, do you happen to have the one of me and Tonya together. It is a better picture, and I don't have it. *

*I was talking about YOUR PICTURES by the way............*


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Bill. I just saved all three of them. 

Where's yours?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mineweren't taken with a digital camera....they were taken with a 35mm camera....I've been to lazy to have them put on a disc to put in the computer....:boo


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

my son's 1st deer, nothing will ever replace this.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Nascar03 (8/21/2008)*my son's 1st deer, nothing will ever replace this.


*That's what I am talkin bout. Now that is a great picture. *


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is in his room with his !st turkey as well


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Have to be this picture of my Dad with his last deer.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

my biggest buck to date


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

Tommy Holmes and James Fink sure know how to bloody sombody up. i will never forget that night, cause you only shoot ur first deer once!









THANKS TOM AND JAMES


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

a good friends first deer at my cabin....that got his jinx off his back in that county(had hunted alot and never shot one in the county)10 min. in the woods....I like memories with other people in my outdoor activities....wether its me or them killing or catching....a shared experience is the best for me!!


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

I would have to say all the game pics are great but I guess my most favorite hunting pic would have to look like this...










the pic of the deer meat stew on the stove back at camp


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Hunting in the snow in Lower Alabama!! So Peaceful, dead quiet, and absolutely beautiful!!

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/100_0037_7.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/100_0038_12.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/100_0040_9.jpg">


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I will say Logan's 1st deer...He was 7 and compared to the deer, my baby looks SOOOOOOO small!!!! If I never got to shoot another deer and could just be with him on every 1 of his kills, I'd do it in a heartbeat!!! His outlook on hunting is WONDERFUL!!!!










:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Huntinman (8/22/2008)*Hunting in the snow in Lower Alabama!! So Peaceful, dead quiet, and absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> <img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/100_0037_7.jpg">
> 
> ...


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

heres one of my favs.first time i got my mom to get near a dead deer.lol my other is a pic of me and my dad with his first 8pt. very special day. he hunted his whole life without killing anything bigger than a 7pt. i found an area, hung a treestand, put my dad in it andhe kills hist first 8pt! it was a very proud day for me! but its not on a digital camera


----------



## smokinjoe (Oct 6, 2007)

Brotherinlaw with his 2nd buck ever


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Willie Joe, I know your sposed to get blood on your face, after your first kill, but man that's scary......Dang.

James, I recognize the last one, won't forget that.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

my best is with my wife and her first deer










then my biggest to date










funny i hunted in TN and KY (FT Campbell) for 4 years and i kill my biggest just north of Pace.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

My son's first deer.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

We are on a 2000 acre lease about 10 miles south of Butler. That morning was so cold, the high for the day was 28!!


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Garbo (8/23/2008)*Willie Joe, I know your sposed to get blood on your face, after your first kill, but man that's scary......Dang.
> 
> James, I recognize the last one, won't forget that.




James did a pretty good job rubbing the blood on me


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

my sons first deer ,ny nephews first deer,and my best two deer


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Son's first buck.

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/100_3711_1.jpg">

Son's first deer.

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/100_0449_5.jpg">


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Rachel's first buck from last year. She named him 'Robert Martin". Can anyone guess why?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Huntinman (8/22/2008)*Hunting in the snow in Lower Alabama!! So Peaceful, dead quiet, and absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Great pictures, thanks for sharing. A bit of that snow here from time to time would be excellent.


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

lil bling bling










favorite picture of my golden "FISHER"


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *James Fink (8/22/2008)*


good thing i let you sit in my tree that morning!


----------



## baycoastal (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are mine!


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Pics, Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I also like this picture.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

*I hunted in the same storm these picswere in Dallas County*



















*The weirdest buck I have killed*










*My best Alabama buck*










*My best with a bow (from Illinois)*












Good times:letsdrink


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

One for the duck hunters


----------



## Moemoney (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

my sons fist deer that he killed with his 243 at about 75 yds


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, so when did that snow happen in Lower Alabama? I'm from MN, that would be cool to see! The temps have been way below average this year, you never know!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

The snow happened around the end of Dec. I think I was init but don't remember could of been Jan.

In the blind during Sept. teal season.










An ok timber hunt in AR. in DEC.










The last weekend of the season in AR. FRI. morning.....



















Sat. morning.....










I know this isn't a pic in the field. But this was a awsome hunt.....


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

What more can you say?










Ruined a backstrap, but droped her at 65 yds. How much beter does it get than this?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

jesus i didnt realize how many people on here are shooting truly mature bucks...no shame in going through a dry spell if you have some like the ones I have seen on this thread; shoot nannies!


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

Recovering my first African animal with my dad, brother and uncle along with me was a great moment for sure. 
The shot was taken at 270 yards with a 300 WM in South Africa. 
The decent size Springbok dropped in his track. 
Watching the entire herd run away through the plain was quite a sight as well. 
Coming upon rhinos, giraffes and all sorts of plain's game while hunting is quite an experience.






















I then made a 220 yard shot at this really good size Blesbok.





















I will never forget my first bowkill either in Blackwater about 8 years ago. 
That's when I got really got hooked on bowhunting.












I will never forget my first muzzleloader (open sights) kill either on Escambia river WMA. 
I watched that buck rub and scrape for over ten minutes before I got a shot. 
I remember telling my leg to stop shaking against my treestand or else I could have never fired; and how loud I bleated to stop him in the right opening at 40 yards. 
I thought I missed him and looked for blood for 20 minutes, then found him piled up behind some bushes only 50 yards away from where he stood.












Pix of my nephew in the woods with me are on top of my list. I'll find some more later.
Check out the happy smile with the missing teeth! 









Chris.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Boating.....










Fishing....










Duck Hunting...



















Deer Hunting..can't find that one, but 2 8 points and a 7 point in 4 shots all within 5 minutes.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow. Great Stuff right there.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

dads buck from 2 years ago in illinois. 



















i dont hunt unless its underwater


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

That is the buck from Samson's Ridge right??


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are some from TN


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

chad those are some awesome shots!! what kind of camera are you using that has a trigger speed that fast??


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/1/2009)*chad those are some awesome shots!! what kind of camera are you using that has a trigger speed that fast??


These pictures are taken with the Canon XH A1video camera. I just put the camera in slow motion during playbackmode, hit pause on each frame , & then the photo button.Remove cardfrom back of video camera & your done. It's so easy even I can do it !!!!!!!!! That camera with allthe attachmentscosts a little over $5,000.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is one of my favorites and I didnt shoot..... Oh I wasnt the hunter!






GRASSFLATFISHER and BOHUNTER doin it the right way!

always take a camera or a video camera. You dont want to miss a day in the woods. This is my budRob in some serious Nannywhackin action. It was hot, stand dead in the sun and smokin alabama heat. Butwhen itwent down a little IT WAS ON!

Ill post more whe I find my pics....


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thiese first three pictures were at A hog hunt at an Alabama WMA on 3-01-09.




























This is my best buck to date. I killed him 1-30-09.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Took a long time to get this next picture.


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

My dad killed this deer in Lyeffion, AL, about 15 mi West of Evergreen in Conecuh County during January 1990. It had 16 scorable points and a massive inside spread of 26". Was the county record until a couple years ago. Scored 177 3/8 B&C.


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

These were two of the bucks I killed last season. The mount was killed in Va and is my largest buck to date.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *NICHOLAS (7/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these are badass!! where did you take them?


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

This was a fun weekend of hunting with good friends and I was able to get a good deer on public land.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>MY PERSONAL FAVORITE

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *CHUMM BUCKET (7/18/2009)*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>MY PERSONAL FAVORITE
> 
> ...


hey where did you get this pic of my girlfriend:banghead


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

$20 and i will let you see the good ones


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

A few from West Virginia 2005


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Three generations and a once in a lifetime photo. This was Dec 2008.



















Really great pics on this thread...some really awesome bird hunting pics too.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *CHUMM BUCKET (7/18/2009)*$20 and i will let you see the good ones


lol! :clap


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Great pics !!!!

James F. I see you will take a picture with anyone!!

And Chad awesome pics of Zac (man he is growing up) smokin 

one.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Phil, someone had to show him what a deer looked like!:shedevil But there is a little more info on that deer as well...but he can remark on that! here is another Blackwater deer...


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Tall-TinesAR (Aug 13, 2009)

im only 15 and this is pics of my first deer taken at 14 years oldand one pic of my first hog taken at 13 yrs old


























shot him in the back but dropped this 7 pointer at 100 yrds


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

some deer my friends killed the past few years up at Ft Campbell KY.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ryan, it looks like i need to come hunt with you buddy!! nice bucks


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (8/21/2009)*ryan, it looks like i need to come hunt with you buddy!! nice bucks


Ryan,

if you want to ride up there, lets go! i was there from 98 to 04 and it was the best hunting i have ever done. deer like that are killed daily there at Ft Campbell. for $!75, you can hunt there the entire season. if you go, let me know, i still have a few good spots there as well as the maps for it. it was rated in the top ten for best places to hunt east of the Miss for public land. i think there is 100,000 acres to hunt there.


----------



## AUCoop (Aug 19, 2009)




----------

